# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Jeuk in anus

## Dennis1990

Hallo, 
ik ben zo ontzettend blij dat ik mijn zorgen als anoniem op deze website kwijt kan. Het is namelijk best beschamend. Ik heb namelijk al langere tijd last van jeuk in mijn anus, maar ik durf er niet mee naar de dokter. Overdag heb ik er geen last van, maar 's avonds is het soms erg irritant en speelt het bijna altijd op. Ik had er wel zorgen over, maar die waren te hendelen omdat ik in mijn achterhoofd had; "als het echt ernstig wordt kan ik altijd nog gaan, of een middeltje kopen." Dom misschien. Gisterochtend had ik ineens last van diaree. Dit komt denk ik omdat ik iets verkeerds gegeten had, maar toch deed het de alarmbellen rinkelen. ik ging op wikipedia zoeken. dat moet je nooit doen als je je zorgen enigszins in toom wil houden. Ik zit er aan te denken om toch maar naar de dokter te gaan, 
ookal durf ik echt niet, maar er zit eigenlijk niets anders meer op. Toch wilde ik eerst nog even hier de mening peilen. 
- of bestaan er middeltjes die ik eerst nog kan proberen (uitstelgedrag)?
anoniem.

----------


## Oki07

http://www.huidinfo.nl/anale%20jeuk.html

http://www.huidarts.com/cgi-bin/pati...fid=1021400159

Geen fraai plaatje;-), maar er staat wel een verwijzing naar een huidzalf. Je zou evt. aambaaien-zalf bij de apotheek kunnen halen en kijken of dat helpt (er vanuitgaande dat de diaree niets met de jeuk te maken heeft). Van het huismerk is het niet zo duur en sperti bij de drogist kun zelf pakken, dan hoef je niets te vragen.

----------


## Agnes574

Jeuk in de anus kan heel onschuldig zijn, maar er kan ook iets aan de hand zijn; zoals aambeien bijv > een onschuldig kwaaltje dat je kan verhelpen.
Het kan ook zijn dat je anaalklieren verstopt zitten; die zelf uitknijpen is iets wat je onder de knie moet krijgen, dus mss toch best even langs de huisarts; die kan meteen al je zorgen wegnemen?!

Sterkte!

----------


## Sefi

Heb je overdag misschien een staand beroep en begint de jeuk als je 's avonds thuis gaat zitten?

----------


## Dennis1990

Nee, op dinsdag en donderdag loop ik post en ik ben wel altijd overdag bezig met van alles en nog wat. Ik krijg er meestal pas 's avonds last van. Op dit moment ben ik wel sperti aan het proberen (wat 0ki07 me aanraadde), maar doe dit pas anderhalve dag. Ik had hiervan een doosje gekocht, maar uit zenuwachtigheid merkte ik pas thuis dat ik zetpillen gekocht had in plaats van zalf. Nou ja, ik neem aan dat het dezelfde werking heeft...

----------


## Agnes574

Vochtig toiletpapier kan ook verlichting geven lees ik juist ergens ?? Of vochtige washandjes?????

----------


## Agnes574

Persoonlijk denk ik dat het verstopte anaalklieren zijn of aambeien .. gewoon even langs je huisarts gaan; die heeft al meer gezien hoor  :Wink: .

Sterkte!!

----------


## Dennis1990

Dankje, die reactie doet me goed ookal klinkt het zo normaal dat je huisarts al meer gezien heeft. Je bent toch bang dat hij je zal betrappen op onhygienische taferelen terwijl ik van mezelf weet dat ik erg schoon ben op mezelf. Ik ga morgen naar de huisarts, vind het nog steeds wel eng maar wil der nu eindelijk weleens duidelijkheid over.

----------


## Agnes574

Groot gelijk heb je Dennis!!
Goed dat je naar je huisarts gaat; ik hoop écht dat je iets 'simpels' hebt en er zo van af bent!!

Zéker gaan naar je arts, laat ons weten hoe 't gegaan is ok??
Sterkte en succes!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi ... ik herken dat gevoel wel hoor ... voor de eerste keer naar de dokter om je 'gat' te laten onderzoeken .. was zéér beschaamd toen, maar m'n arts stelde mij snel gerust;" ik heb al héél véél gezien, dus maak je geen zorgen, dit doe ik dagelijks  :Wink: ".

----------


## christel1

Heb je al eens in je ontlasting gekeken eigenlijk ? Mijn dochter had daar ook eens last van en het 't was ook meestal 's avonds, bleek dat ze wormpjes had... 2 pillen van de HA en het probleem was opgelost (letterlijk en figuurlijk)... en dokters zijn zoals Agnes zegt wel meer gewoon dan dat...

----------


## anMa

Hoi Dennis
Gewoon even naar de huisarts dan ben je die zorgen ook weer kwijt.
Misschien wel gewoon aambeien daar heb je toch wel n middeltje voor
Sterkte ermee.
Ps als geweest bent dan ben je blij.
AnMa

----------


## Agnes574

*Aambeien, kloofjes, speen, anale klachten … meer dan 50% van de mensen heeft er wel eens last van. Maar liefst 70% van de zwangere vrouwen kampt er zelfs mee. De eerste symptomen zijn jeuk, een branderig gevoel … daarna gaat het van kwaad naar erger.* 


*Wat zijn aambeien?*
Eigenlijk heeft iedereen aambeien. Want dat zijn gewoon de kanalen aan het uiteinde van de endeldarm. Die kunnen zwellen om de anus lucht- en lekdicht af te sluiten. De volksmond spreekt echter pas van aambeien als dat weefsel zodanig gezwollen en geïrriteerd is dat het jeukt of een branderig gevoel geeft. Soms noemt men dat ook wel speen of kloofjes. Hoe dan ook: het is een vervelende aandoening waar iedereen snel vanaf wil!


*Inwendige en uitwendige klachten*De klachten bij aambeien kunnen zowel inwendig als uitwendig zijn. 
Al beginnen ze altijd inwendig. 
Inwendige aambeien liggen boven de sluitspier van de anus. Van buitenaf zijn ze dan niet zichtbaar of voelbaar. Ze kunnen echter wel naar buiten puilen door hard persen bij de ontlasting. Uitwendige aambeien liggen ter hoogte van de sluitspieren en zijn van buitenaf wel zichtbaar en voelbaar. Ook deze aambeien puilen vaak uit bij het persen. Of u last hebt van aambeien, herkent u aan:

• jeuk rond de anus
• branderig gevoel bij het ontlasten
• verlies van vocht tijdens of na de stoelgang
• moeilijke stoelgang
• een bultje aan de wand van de anus


*Risicogevallen*
Sommige mensen hebben meer kans om last te krijgen van aambeien. Bijvoorbeeld bij verstopping, zwangerschap, een zittend beroep of overgewicht. De druk op de anus en endeldarm is dan immers hoger. Bovendien gaat u bij een moeilijke ontlasting vaak nog harder persen, waardoor de druk op de aambeien nog verhoogt.


*Natuurlijke tips om aambeien te voorkomen*

• Zorg voor een evenwichtige voeding met veel vezels. Kies voor volkorenproducten, rauwe groenten en vers fruit. 

• Drink voldoende water, anderhalve tot twee liter per dag. 

• Zorg voor voldoende beweging op regelmatige basis.

• Streef een gezond gewicht na. Er is immers een verband tussen overgewicht en aambeien.

• Neem goede stoelganggewoontes aan: houd uw ontlasting niet op en pers niet als de ontlasting moeilijk gaat. 

• Vermijd langdurig toiletbezoek.

• Hou een goede hygiëne aan. Gebruik zeker bij klachten water in plaats van toiletpapier


(bron: gezondheid.be)
PS; ze prijzen daar een middel aan wat zou helpen; hier is de link naar het volledige artikel,
hopelijk heb je hier iets aan!!>> http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=8552 
Sterkte nogmaals... niet mee blijven zitten; naar je huisarts om het op te lossen!!

----------


## Agnes574

Dennis;
Al naar je huisarts geweest???
Doen man!!!

Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Dennis1990

O sorry. Dan vergeet ik weer helemaal te reageren vanwege drukke week :P Maar ik ben afgelopen dinsdag naar de huisarts geweest, was inderdaad erg geruststellend (hij maakt dit iedere week minstens 1 keer mee), en ach... uiteindelijk blijkt het niets delicaats. Heb zalfje gekregen, tweemaal daags gebruiken en nu maar afwachten  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Dennis,

Merci voor je reactie, hopelijk ben je snel van je klachten af!!!

Ik had nog een artikeltje voor je, wie weet heb je er nog iets aan.. en anders mss andere 'lijders'  :Wink: 

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=53552#post53552

Xx Ag

----------


## Dennis1990

Oke, dank daarvoor!  :Wink: 

xx.

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Weet je intussen al méér???

----------


## Dennis1990

Ja, het is nu ruim twee weken geleden dat ik naar de dokter ben geweest. En als ik me niet vergis is het zo goed als over. Bijna of geen last meer. Ben ontzettend opgelucht! 
xx.

----------


## Agnes574

Goe te horen!!
Merci voor je positieve berichtje !
Xx Ag

----------

